# Pixels



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2012)

Saw some pixel art others posted and it made me feel like getting back into some pixeling myself.

My veil tail Paprika, I may do one of my halfmoon Ares that has already crossed the rainbow bridge.











If anyone would like one, post a picture of your betta and its name, tail type would be helpful too.


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Could you do Rasputin for me he is a Halfmoon Plaket male. Sorry if the pics are blurry he haas like a blueish teal dragonscale body with the same color fins and red on the ends. Thanks!


----------



## strudle (Jul 4, 2012)

This makes me want to start pixelling again.. hahah.
His name is Wtrmln(not watermelon, although it's pronounced like the actual word), and his cup said he's a Halfmoon, but he looks more like a Delta imo. The picture is a little dark, sorry! D:


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

I got a better picture.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is Rasputin, I hope I got his colours right, I went with the blueish teal you said in the first post.


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

It perfect! I love it! Thank you so much! I'll put it on my signature once I'm on my computer. Can't do it on my iPod.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soooo...want to try a crowntail? A marble, crazy color crowntail? 









I totally understand if you don't, so here's the other of my first two "enabler" bettas as a different option....


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Oooh, I like these! Would you do one of Fin? He's a delta/crowntail mix. Please don't add the rip, he got that a long time ago. It's healed nicely now. but beware, I might ask for more.  And sorry the pic is so small, if you need a bigger one let me know.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I would LOVE one of Honeycomb! All of my pictures are in my albums, so *you can just pick one you like best to make a pixel out of! These are amazing and you do a great job!*


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2012)

I am working on them, sorry it's taking so long! The summer heat in my room is killing me and my computer tends to heat it up even more so I can only have it on for so long...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Can you do mine please!? any of them you choose!  preferably all lol 
All are veil tails except the HM and Delta which are obvious lol


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

When you're done with the previous orders, I'd like to have on of my Pudge. He can be seen in my albums. Thank you


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll upload a bigger picture of Fin tomarrow. And take your time, don't rush.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi could you do Phoenix? here he is


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2012)

Wtrmln, he has beautiful colours by the way, I hope they're correct


----------



## strudle (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh wow, thank you so much!! You've really done him justice, I love it so much


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here's a bigger picture of Fin:


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I would love one after you catch up on the others. No rush! You do such a great job.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

cute!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I would LOVE if at some point you could do my 3 Bettas :-D


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

I would love for you to do my 3, if you have time. No rush! 

Sawyer VT Solid red w/white tips on ventral fins









Seeley CT Black orchid










Sapphire VT Royal blue. Red ventrals with white tips. (doesn't show in pic)


----------



## KcSaf (Jul 25, 2012)

you should probably make a list for yourself, just to keep track. can i have one of my crowntail Osore please? i would really appreciate it! thanks.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

labloverl said:


> I would love for you to do my 3, if you have time. No rush!
> 
> Sawyer VT Solid red w/white tips on ventral fins



where did you find out how to make that mesh hammock!?


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Why from you of course!!  The boys LOVE them!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

YAY! i thought so lol, thats awesome! my fish love them too. im glad yours are enjoying them!!


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Can you do mine whenever you get the chance please

My Male Veiltail: Veily









My Female Crowntail: Queeny









My Male Halfmoon: Dragon









My Male Delta: Little Buddy


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

how are they?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

how are what?


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

the pixels..?


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Since the artist only did one and hasn't posted anything since page 1, I'm going to speculate that either it was taking longer than they thought to do them, they got overwhelmed with the responses, or both. I'm always a little too late to get a picture  But when it's someone doing something for free on their own time, I gamely try again the next time someone offers. But I'm starting to think I'm going to have to L2Draw myself if I want a nice picture of my fish!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i agree with the above poster 

looks like no pixels for us


----------

